# The 2.0T kicks V6 butt



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-20t-fwd-test-review

Unless you really need 4WD ( ok those people getting blasted by that Nor-Easter probably do!) then the 2.0T performs like a champ.

Imagine with a APR tune and 91/93 fuel. 300hp+.

And VW is out of their mind if they don't they stick that 2.0T in the terminally under-powered Tiguan.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Taking delivery of mine. APR soon to come!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

I’m not tuning a brand new truck and risking TD1 and warranty issues. 

Hard pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

golfzex said:


> I’m not tuning a brand new truck and risking TD1 and warranty issues.
> 
> Hard pass.
> 
> ...


FWD VR6 does the job just fine for me...all mods to be done on her sister, the SQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

bajan01 said:


> FWD VR6 does the job just fine for me...all mods to be done on her sister, the SQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, my S4’s get all the mods lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I know a guy who handles the VW claims. I’m not worried. I want more power and torque with a stage 1 tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

loopless said:


> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-20t-fwd-test-review
> 
> Unless you really need 4WD ( ok those people getting blasted by that Nor-Easter probably do!) then the 2.0T performs like a champ.
> 
> ...


When our mountain passes have chains required, AWD vehicles are exempt so I need it. I read that article and they compared to the V6 they tested, which was a fully loaded SEL Premium at 4728 lbs, 460 lbs heavier than the 2.0T. The published spec shows this vehicle at 4502 lbs, so I'm a bit confused as to why it was that heavy. The only options you can add to the Premium are the 20" black wheels and captains chairs, so are those options 226 lbs heavier? I have the 3.6L SEL w/4Motion and my published curb weight is only 4332 lbs., 68 lbs heavier than the 2.0T It would be interesting to see how my car compares to the tested numbers by C&D.


----------



## Zapper (Apr 12, 2003)

*Warranty*

I have an EOS with an APR stage one tune. I recently had an injector go bad and the dealer refused to warranty it. They claimed it was because of the tune. I did not tell them about APR but they told me the ECU will alert them of how many times it has been flashed. If that number is different than what VW has on record warranty is void. After a lot of back and forth and a call to corporate they did a goodwill repair. I had to pay for a carbon cleaning VW picked up the rest. 
I have an Atlas on order and as much as I would like to tune it I don’t want to go thru the hassle again. Just sayin...


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

The only thing i would worry about is the transmission. I had my mk7 gti tuned with the apr stage one plus and it was awesome, that had the dsg trans tho.
Anyone know how the trans will hold up to such a power increase??


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I needed towing capacity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

*2.0T SEL vs 3.6 SEL*

I am curious why VW has the 2.0T SEL on order only. I have driven a 2.0T and a 3.6, and found the 2.0T feel more responsive and lively. Additionally, When you compare FWD of 3.6 with 19mpg combined vs 24mpg combined for the 2.0T, the difference is stark. The only advantage I find for the 3.6L is towing of 5000lb, while the 2.0T can tow 2000lb. Am I missing something? Wouldn't the 2.0T be a hit? 

To add to all that, if you tune the 2.0T engine, you can get significantly more out of if if you like. Why on earth is VW making them so scarce!!!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I'm hoping the 2.5T V6 makes it into our atlas.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the 2.0t SE w/ Tech. I added the Neuspeed power module. Now my vehicle has more HP and TQ than the VR6. The 2.5t VR6 is an option overseas. Overseas also gets the 2.0t in AWD. US doesn’t. It’s a shame. The transmission is the limiting factor in upgrading the 2.0t. AQ350 is not as robust as a DSG DQ250. I’m hoping to get to APR soon to add Stage 1. I’ve sent my box code to them.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

I want the hybrid 3.6 mentioned in this article! Two electric motors combined with the 3.6 pumping out as much as 355 hp... Yes please!

https://www.caranddriver.com/volkswagen/atlas-cross-sport


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

MMeachGLI said:


> I have the 2.0t SE w/ Tech. I added the Neuspeed power module. Now my vehicle has more HP and TQ than the VR6.


How’s the traction? I personally find the traction on the FWD VR to be horrendous at best.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> FWD VR6 does the job just fine for me...all mods to be done on her sister, the SQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought VR6 was only 4motion? I know on my 3.6sel prem passat the wheel spin was stupid uncontrollable. Can't imagine it being much better on the atlas.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> How’s the traction? I personally find the traction on the FWD VR to be horrendous at best.


I find the traction on all FWDs are horrible.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

ice4life said:


> I thought VR6 was only 4motion? I know on my 3.6sel prem passat the wheel spin was stupid uncontrollable. Can't imagine it being much better on the atlas.


The VR6 Atlas has FWD and 4-Motion options. I believe that whatever trim level you get, the 4-Motion option is about $2k more. We ended up going with SE/Tech which added $2k to the SE alone and we didn’t want to spend another $2k. I figured that the FWD traction would be decent with the heavier vehicle but I clearly figured wrong. If I had to do it again I would definitely get the 4-Motion. Of course I’m somewhat biased with the amazing traction on my SQ.🤫


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

bajan01 said:


> How’s the traction? I personally find the traction on the FWD VR to be horrendous at best.


Not good. FWD always sucks. I go WOT after I get moving. It gets moving pretty fast from a roll.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> The VR6 Atlas has FWD and 4-Motion options. I believe that whatever trim level you get, the 4-Motion option is about $2k more. We ended up going with SE/Tech which added $2k to the SE alone and we didn’t want to spend another $2k. I figured that the FWD traction would be decent with the heavier vehicle but I clearly figured wrong. If I had to do it again I would definitely get the 4-Motion. Of course I’m somewhat biased with the amazing traction on my SQ.🤫


I stand corrected! It was that the 2.0t is only fwd- i had my wired crossed.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Our 2.0t SEL is a huge hit. Have the 20" heavy wheels and usually have 4-7 ppl inside, it's a great engine for the Atlas. Our lifetime fuel economy (since Feb) keeps climbing (as it should since it's warmer now) is 27.5 mpg. That combined with school, shopping, vacation, etc. Probably most median trip length is 20 miles. We're very happy with it and it was worth the long waits. Had to wait until Oct 17 to even find a dealer that could figure out how to order it and get VW to accept the order. Then the wait to build. In the end it was all worth it. How crazy it would have been if it had what VW really had in mind for it, 2.0t or 3.0t TDI! 30+ mpg and tons of fun.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

kkress said:


> Our 2.0t SEL is a huge hit. Have the 20" heavy wheels and usually have 4-7 ppl inside, it's a great engine for the Atlas. Our lifetime fuel economy (since Feb) keeps climbing (as it should since it's warmer now) is 27.5 mpg. That combined with school, shopping, vacation, etc. Probably most median trip length is 20 miles. We're very happy with it and it was worth the long waits. Had to wait until Oct 17 to even find a dealer that could figure out how to order it and get VW to accept the order. Then the wait to build. In the end it was all worth it. How crazy it would have been if it had what VW really had in mind for it, 2.0t or 3.0t TDI! 30+ mpg and tons of fun.


If the Atlas came with a 3.0TDI i'd have bought two of them by now.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

kkress said:


> Our 2.0t SEL is a huge hit. Have the 20" heavy wheels and usually have 4-7 ppl inside, it's a great engine for the Atlas. Our lifetime fuel economy (since Feb) keeps climbing (as it should since it's warmer now) is 27.5 mpg. That combined with school, shopping, vacation, etc. Probably most median trip length is 20 miles. We're very happy with it and it was worth the long waits. Had to wait until Oct 17 to even find a dealer that could figure out how to order it and get VW to accept the order. Then the wait to build. In the end it was all worth it. How crazy it would have been if it had what VW really had in mind for it, 2.0t or 3.0t TDI! 30+ mpg and tons of fun.



That is exactly what I want. I am having a hard time finding a dealer that would order it for me. Some of them flat out lie and say that VW is not making them any more. Others want a $5000 and were very shady about it.

Can you share who you ordered the vehicle from, how long it took to arrive, and how much was your Invoice and price OTD ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

cgvalant said:


> I want the hybrid 3.6 mentioned in this article! Two electric motors combined with the 3.6 pumping out as much as 355 hp... Yes please!
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/volkswagen/atlas-cross-sport
> 
> ...


I'm hoping this is in the model refresh for ~2022 model year. About when my lease is due......


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

You have to go with what's available.

I thought the 2.0T was "similar" to the VR6 in power. (drove it in an "S")..but it was louder, less refined...It was fine though; Similar power, cheaper, better mpg.

I may have gone with it, but there were none. 

It was difficult getting an Atlas with the specs I was looking for, let alone the 2.0T.

I'm not certain what the issue is, but summer 2018 I thought all variants would be out...I'm very happy with mine (VR6, SE/Tech, FWD, Blue/Black R-Line, Full LED- DeAutoLED)


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

AzAtlas said:


> You have to go with what's available.
> 
> I thought the 2.0T was "similar" to the VR6 in power. (drove it in an "S")..but it was louder, less refined...It was fine though; Similar power, cheaper, better mpg.
> 
> ...



I'm in no rush. I will try to build the car i want for such a big purchase. Just curious how things will change when 2019 Model comes out.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> I'm in no rush. I will try to build the car i want for such a big purchase. Just curious how things will change when 2019 Model comes out.


ill kick myself in the D if 2019 releases a 2.0T with 4Motion......i see tunes for 2.0T more available than a 3.6VR6 Supercharger Kit ....hopefully we get both for when warranty is up for fun


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I wasn't in a rush either. I spent two months test driving vehicles I was interested in and some I wasn't...just for due diligence.

I thought when I was ready I could just let them know what I want and I'd get it...within a week or 2. A month went by and still nothing (in all of TX). My sales guy said he had people waiting on vehicles for 4+ months.

I agree though, with the high dollars involved you should definitely get exactly what you want.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

If you want handling performance and acceleration off the line then you do not want to have to FWD


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

sayemthree said:


> If you want handling performance and acceleration off the line then you do not want to have to FWD


I want a family hauler with good gas mileage and great safety equipment. Don't care about numbers much, but when I drove the 2.0T vs 3.6, the 2.0 felt more responsive and faster. Both were FWD. For AWD, I'm sure it will have better traction, but it just is not worth the 6-7mpg hit. That's literally thousands of dollars in extra gas costs over the next 5 years.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

FWD plus HP = sucks


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Does anyone know how the maintenance costs of these two engines compare? That is not something I thought about a lot. Edmunds true cost to own suggests that maintenance costs for the 2.0T is actually lower than the V6. However I was under the impression it would cost more to maintain a turbo charged engine? Interested in responses. Also, what is the suggested Fuel by VW for both Vehicles? Is it regular or premium?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

*DesertFox* said:


> I find the traction on all FWDs are horrible.


 Me too

RWD>AWD>FWD


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

My Atlas being a FWD is fine by me. I’m planning on going APR stage 1. I have an appointment with them at the end of August. They plan to put on the muffler delete and turbo inlet as well. I’m stoked.

I’m not planning to track the car or do any drag races. FWD is plenty fine with a stage 1 tune. The plan is to have more power and torque than the VR6 while having better gas mileage. My wife likes the fact that when she mashes the gas the car can pass quickly. 

I would suggest 93 octane gas in the turbo vehicle. If it’s available.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Does anyone know how the maintenance costs of these two engines compare? That is not something I thought about a lot. Edmunds true cost to own suggests that maintenance costs for the 2.0T is actually lower than the V6. However I was under the impression it would cost more to maintain a turbo charged engine? Interested in responses. Also, what is the suggested Fuel by VW for both Vehicles? Is it regular or premium?


VW manual/gas door say 87 for both...no reason to run premium.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> VW manual/gas door say 87 for both...no reason to run premium.


Good to know. I was looking at this brochure :

https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2018/VWA-10692926_MY18_ATLAS_Digital.pdf

And it said:
2.0L TSI® engine with 235 hp and 258 lb-ft of torque (achieved with premium fuel,
later availability) 3.6L V6 FSI with 276 hp and 266 lb-ft of torque (achieved with premium fuel)

Any idea about maintenance differences down the line? 

P.S. Here is another article that talks about the 2.0T gas mileage, where they seem to have netted 25mpg combined, but seems to have had a higher ratio of highway driving. Still overall seems within EPA range:

https://www.cars.com/articles/2018-...spin-does-it-really-need-a-v-6-1420698468737/


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow ! It is good to know that 2.0 Turbo drivers are happy with the power vs. the V6. I’m looking at purchasing the fwd 2.0 Turbo Atlas within a year and therefore have been following the Atlas threads.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

There is some text in the manual that indicates you "may" achieve more power (or mileage...) with premium

I don't recall where, it's a pedantic read...multiple pages on how you're supposed to sit (and not sit) in the vehicle.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

The 2.0 is definitely worth a test drive. 

It's characteristics are a bit different from the VR6, bit it feels surprisingly responsive to the Atlas heft


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Phil37 said:


> Wow ! It is good to know that 2.0 Turbo drivers are happy with the power vs. the V6. I’m looking at purchasing the fwd 2.0 Turbo Atlas within a year and therefore have been following the Atlas threads.


Maine and going for a FWD, you are brave. CT here, finally wanted a 4Motion , wish it was TDI but.... SEL v6 4Motion will have to do with some winter tires  I am "essential personnel " soooo storms = work


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hedgehodge said:


> Maine and going for a FWD, you are brave. CT here, finally wanted a 4Motion , wish it was TDI but.... SEL v6 4Motion will have to do with some winter tires  I am "essential personnel " soooo storms = work


I totally agree with you on the need for Winter tires, that’s a must in our part of the country. After having the Golf Sportwagen for 2 Maine Winters, I admit that there’s been a couple times that 4Motion would have been handy. That said I only got stuck once. Steep hill from standstill with half a foot of snow/slush mixture. I never go off road, nor do dirt / gravel roads. I have thought about 4Motion , but for my driving even in Maine, I can’t justify the 13-15% hit on fuel economy. 

I also totally get your reasoning for getting the 4MOTION as well as why many people opt for it here. I do like that the v6 4MOTION has a 5000 lb tow rating. Not sure if I would ever tow anything, but if I had a small camper and or boat, I would have to take the v6 4MOTION. 

Thanks for your input :thumbup: as my wife and I are still in the deciding phase and while we are currently leaning towards the 2.0 Turbo FWD, we are definitely considering 4MOTION and or v6.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Take this with a massive grain of salt, but one of the reviewers on youtube supposedly heard that VW subsidiary company that is making the V6 engine is closing down due to financial issues, and that the next year's model is going to have 2.0T on all models including the AWD. I can easily see VW putting AWD in 2.0T engines, but I strongly doubt that they will give up on the V6 without a different replacement.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

RotationalAth said:


> Take this with a massive grain of salt, but one of the reviewers on youtube supposedly heard that VW subsidiary company that is making the V6 engine is closing down due to financial issues, and that the next year's model is going to have 2.0T on all models including the AWD. I can easily see VW putting AWD in 2.0T engines, but I strongly doubt that they will give up on the V6 without a different replacement.


considering they just finished developing the VR6 turbo for EU, i doubt that is true at all.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> considering they just finished developing the VR6 turbo for EU, i doubt that is true at all.


Are you referring to the one they will put in the Arteon R? 

https://www.motor1.com/news/224706/vw-arteon-r-turbo-vr6/

If yes, that would be so sweet!!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Are you referring to the one they will put in the Arteon R?
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/224706/vw-arteon-r-turbo-vr6/
> 
> If yes, that would be so sweet!!!


yessir; although i imagine they will take the VR6T and matte it to an electric powerplant; This time plug in like the atlas concept..


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> yessir; although i imagine they will take the VR6T and matte it to an electric powerplant; This time plug in like the atlas concept..


that will probably will be addition to to the garage when it becomes available when it is time to register the R32 as a collectors car to rest hehe


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

MMeachGLI said:


> My Atlas being a FWD is fine by me. I’m planning on going APR stage 1. I have an appointment with them at the end of August. They plan to put on the muffler delete and turbo inlet as well. I’m stoked.
> 
> I’m not planning to track the car or do any drag races.


yeah it’s not really a drag racer or track car...LOL


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> that will probably will be addition to to the garage when it becomes available when it is time to register the R32 as a collectors car to rest hehe


Yeah the word is that this engine will be placed first in the atlas cross (Which is like an suv coupe audi q8/benz glcc/x4) along with two electric rear wheel motors.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Just drove my first short road trip on my 2.0T SEL today. I love this car. I'd say about 80% of it was highway. I largely used ACC, and I set the ACC to eco mode. I got 26mpg, and the car has <200miles on it. So the EPA rating is exactly on the money. If anything I expect the 2.0T mileage to be even better as the car is driven a bit more and goes beyond the "break in" period. 










The power in the car is excellent. It accelerates on the highway very briskly, and I felt it pulls itself much better than the V6. I think there are two reasons for that:

1. More torque available at lower RPM
2. ~400lb less total weight than the V6 I believe.

Great drive. It feels so nimble for such a large vehicle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Took a v. Similar trip in our 4Motion VR yesterday with 5 people...cruise avg. speeds similar to yours and got 25.5. You will get better after break in for sure. The big gain in mpg for the 2.0 will be around town.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Took a v. Similar trip in our 4Motion VR yesterday with 5 people...cruise avg. speeds similar to yours and got 25.5. You will get better after break in for sure. The big gain in mpg for the 2.0 will be around town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Speaking of breaking it in, do you guys follow any special things to break in the engine? Should I refrain from highway driving initially? Or is the whole "break-in" thing overrated for new VWs?


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I think the general rule is "baby it", but don't "baby it"...

You should drive it normally. 

Avoiding flooring it (obviously if it's a dangerous situation you do what you need to)...and avoid being overly gentle. Avoid towing, super high speeds, long highway travel at same speed, etc.

So the manual does mention this during it's "break-in"...what has me confused is if there really is a break-in period...why isn't there an oil change early on (1k or 2k miles). 

The two (break-in and oil change) seem to go hand-in-hand; but maybe that's just ol-school


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^"Don't be a [email protected]" should handle it...hahahhaha.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^"Don't be a [email protected]" should handle it...hahahhaha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Does driving on the highway at 70-80mph (but revving gently) multiple times in the first 1000 miles qualify as being a dumbass?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndavies9897 (Jul 31, 2012)

Update on our Atlas 2.0t Comfortline (Sel equivalent). We have 13000ish kms on it since purchase last October. To date i am quite happy with the fuel economy the vehicle has been returning. We have had no problems exceeding the rated fuel economy. The last trip we took to the cottage with four of us on board and a cargo area full of gear netted a displayed 6.9L per 100km or 34mpg (US). The trip computer on ours it about .2-.3L per 100 optimistic on each fill up. I never did check the displayed economy on the return trip, however the hand calculated on the trip there and back worked out to 7.2L per 100km or 32.6mpg. For such a large vehicle i cannot complain...We have had one issue to date, the tailgate latch failed in the open position. Additionally, the “brushed aluminum” trim around the head unit across the passenger side of the dashboard creaks at times, which is slightly disappointing. The rest of the vehicle is bank vault silent. We live in Ontario, Canada and during the winter run dedicated snow tires and have never got stuck. Apparently VW is going to offer 4 motion on the four in the near future. The four does sound slightly less refined than the six. Had the Subaru Ascent been available last year we would have seriously considered it at the time. Not so sure about the CVT as My brother had a 2014 Crosstrek that developed issues with the CVT around 90000kms that two different dealers could never address. He ended up trading it on a Golf Wagon 4motion. The 8spd transmission is leaps and bounds smoother and faster at shifting than the 6spd in my Golf Wagon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndavies9897 (Jul 31, 2012)

In addition to the above, the same trip (different week) with a small utility trailer (450lbs) and a 650lb atv on it netted a displayed 8.1L per 100km. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

ndavies9897 said:


> Update on our Atlas 2.0t Comfortline (Sel equivalent). We have 13000ish kms on it since purchase last October. To date i am quite happy with the fuel economy the vehicle has been returning. We have had no problems exceeding the rated fuel economy. The last trip we took to the cottage with four of us on board and a cargo area full of gear netted a displayed 6.9L per 100km or 34mpg (US). The trip computer on ours it about .2-.3L per 100 optimistic on each fill up. I never did check the displayed economy on the return trip, however the hand calculated on the trip there and back worked out to 7.2L per 100km or 32.6mpg. For such a large vehicle i cannot complain...We have had one issue to date, the tailgate latch failed in the open position. Additionally, the “brushed aluminum” trim around the head unit across the passenger side of the dashboard creaks at times, which is slightly disappointing. The rest of the vehicle is bank vault silent. We live in Ontario, Canada and during the winter run dedicated snow tires and have never got stuck. Apparently VW is going to offer 4 motion on the four in the near future. The four does sound slightly less refined than the six. Had the Subaru Ascent been available last year we would have seriously considered it at the time. Not so sure about the CVT as My brother had a 2014 Crosstrek that developed issues with the CVT around 90000kms that two different dealers could never address. He ended up trading it on a Golf Wagon 4motion. The 8spd transmission is leaps and bounds smoother and faster at shifting than the 6spd in my Golf Wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic mileage you are getting there. Hopefully after the break in period I could see mileage closer to that!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I was buying an Atlas with AWD, so not getting the V6 was never in question.

If they retire the V6 in this car for 2019 or 2020, I'm going to be pretty pissed off. I got bit by the TDI engine bug, and then would get bitten by another motor that would stop getting support quickly after purchasing new (V6).

The marketer in me says VW won't offer AWD in two motor configurations when they can do it in one and just get people to trade up. Though, you could have said the same for Audi, and they offer both the 2.0T and 3.0T in the Q's.

As an owner of only turbo four's on VW's thus far, I am enjoying the V6 in this car. I'm still shocked they didn't just offer 2.0T's from the get-go in this car - though, they're just in a tough spot when trying to get people to stay with Audi's instead of VW (if the power output/drive wheels were identical).


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Eye Candy White said:


> I was buying an Atlas with AWD, so not getting the V6 was never in question.
> 
> If they retire the V6 in this car for 2019 or 2020, I'm going to be pretty pissed off. I got bit by the TDI engine bug, and then would get bitten by another motor that would stop getting support quickly after purchasing new (V6).
> 
> ...


Yea for some reason VW has made it difficult to get VW 2.0T in any trim other than the S. They are clearly trying to push everyone to buy the V6 for some reason. Heck you can't even get a 2.0T in an SEL premium (even without AWD)

All the people that say the 2.0T is too weak for the Atlas have never driven a 2.0T Atlas. I drove both and I feel the 2.0T is actually faster off the line than the V6 with much more torque available at lower RPM. It weights less too. Also, many years down the line when the warranty is gone, you could even have fun with it and tune it to be more powerful. I definitely don't care for AWD. Currently living in FL and I don't do any off roading, or any towing. If I ever live in a snowy area in the next few years, I am sure a good set of winter tires will do well. 

But you are right. Unfortunately as it stands, if you want AWD, you have to get the V6. Otherwise, if you don't care for AWD, try your best to get the 2.0T in a Trim level of your choice. If you are getting an S, the 2.0T is a no brainer. It's available in dealerships and actually cheaper.

Edit: See other post about the 2.0T AWD Atlas modified by APR. They say it came that way, which I bet suggests VW is going to make them in AWD for 2019


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> Yea for some reason VW has made it difficult to get VW 2.0T in any trim other than the S. They are clearly trying to push everyone to buy the V6 for some reason. Heck you can't even get a 2.0T in an SEL premium (even without AWD)
> 
> All the people that say the 2.0T is too weak for the Atlas have never driven a 2.0T Atlas. I drove both and I feel the 2.0T is actually faster off the line than the V6 with much more torque available at lower RPM. It weights less too. Also, many years down the line when the warranty is gone, you could even have fun with it and tune it to be more powerful. I definitely don't care for AWD. Currently living in FL and I don't do any off roading, or any towing. If I ever live in a snowy area in the next few years, I am sure a good set of winter tires will do well.
> 
> ...


haha look at you starting trouble


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I've never heard anybody call the 2.0T too weak.


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

*2.0T with FWD- Thoughts?*

Hello everyone,

I am considering purchasing a 2.0T Atlas, however I would like to gauge the drive ability of it being FWD and realistic fuel economy. I've always had FWD vehicles living up in Canada and have had no issues with it in my Mazdaspeed 3 with proper winter tires come winter time, however i'd like to hear what current owners have to say.

- Does it struggle to put the torque down in daily driving instances?

- Fuel economy good? Observed numbers would be great!

- Do you regret getting it?

Any other thoughts would be fantastic! FYI- i'm looking at a Comfortline model.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

captobvious75 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am considering purchasing a 2.0T Atlas, however I would like to gauge the drive ability of it being FWD and realistic fuel economy. I've always had FWD vehicles living up in Canada and have had no issues with it in my Mazdaspeed 3 with proper winter tires come winter time, however i'd like to hear what current owners have to say.
> 
> ...


I have a 2.0T SEL and I love it. I honestly feel that it actually "put the torque" down better than the V6 after I drove both, mainly because of more available torque at lower RPM. 

As far as gas mileage goes, it is very close to what is advertised with me, and I am still in the break in period, so I expect the mileage to improve. Highway trips are ~26, city is ~22-23, and combined my mileage is ~24mpg. Still very early usage and most of my "city trips" are in a small town with many red light stops, and average speed of 15-20mph. I do keep start stop on. I use ACC mainly on highways which is set in Eco mode. I done kick down or really push the car, but the few times I tried, it seemed to sprint with no issues. 

I think it is a great engine and is working just fine with the Atlas. Additionally if you read around, there are many options to produce far more power out of it, obviously at the cost of gas mileage.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> I have a 2.0T SEL and I love it. I honestly feel that it actually "put the torque" down better than the V6 after I drove both, mainly because of more available torque at lower RPM.
> 
> As far as gas mileage goes, it is very close to what is advertised with me, and I am still in the break in period, so I expect the mileage to improve. Highway trips are ~26, city is ~22-23, and combined my mileage is ~24mpg. Still very early usage and most of my "city trips" are in a small town with many red light stops, and average speed of 15-20mph. I do keep start stop on. I use ACC mainly on highways which is set in Eco mode. I done kick down or really push the car, but the few times I tried, it seemed to sprint with no issues.
> 
> I think it is a great engine and is working just fine with the Atlas. Additionally if you read around, there are many options to produce far more power out of it, obviously at the cost of gas mileage.


Or wait for the rumored 2.0T AWD coming ...


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> RotationalAth said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2.0T SEL and I love it. I honestly feel that it actually "put the torque" down better than the V6 after I drove both, mainly because of more available torque at lower RPM.
> ...


Still raging at MPG, but mine sounds like a beast, suckers lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Or wait for the *rumor*ed 2.0T AWD coming ...


You said it


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Or wait for the rumored 2.0T AWD coming ...


I saw a review of a 2.0T Atlas with 4Motion on a Russian youtube channel. See below link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk0AvzoKF_M&t=355s


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

captobvious75 said:


> I saw a review of a 2.0T Atlas with 4Motion on a Russian youtube channel. See below link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk0AvzoKF_M&t=355s


Correct....they've had that vehicle IN RUSSIA :screwy:

Hence what that APR built Atlas was based on


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Our lifetime avg keeps climbing, now at 27.5. Mostly rural 10-15 mile trips, around town, one 1,000 mile trip, total about 7,000 miles. Yeah it puts down the torque. We passed up on many V6, ordered SEL, and waited months to get what we wanted. Wouldn't have changed a thing. Looks great, kids and wife are happy, fuel budget is happy.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

kkress said:


> Our lifetime avg keeps climbing, now at 27.5. Mostly rural 10-15 mile trips, around town, one 1,000 mile trip, total about 7,000 miles. Yeah it puts down the torque. We passed up on many V6, ordered SEL, and waited months to get what we wanted. Wouldn't have changed a thing. Looks great, kids and wife are happy, fuel budget is happy.


Nice! I'm still running around 24mpg lifetime average. 1000 miles on mine. Same mix it sounds like. Hope my numbers get that good at 7000 miles.


----------



## Moosehaed (Aug 31, 2018)

I haven't driven the 2.0, but the 3.6 and with 4 adults didn't seem to have enough power when getting on the highway. This was in eco mode.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Moosehaed said:


> I haven't driven the 2.0, but the 3.6 and with 4 adults didn't seem to have enough power when getting on the highway. This was in eco mode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So far the "tourqiness" of the 2.0T seems to be excellent to me. I will test out 4 people and travel luggage on the highway next weekend to see how it fares.


----------



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

*Towing capacity of the 2.0T model seems mediocre!*

Any idea why the VW Atlas 2.0T engine (235 hp and 258 lb torgue) only has a tow capacity of 2000 lbs? Is there any reason to think this number will increase if the 2019 or 2020 2.0T comes in AWD??

As a comparison, the Subaru Ascent with a 2.4T engine (260 hp and 277 lb torque) has 5000 lbs tow capacity


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> So far the "tourqiness" of the 2.0T seems to be excellent to me. I will test out 4 people and travel luggage on the highway next weekend to see how it fares.


Looking forward to the update.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Correct....they've had that vehicle IN RUSSIA :screwy:
> 
> Hence what that APR built Atlas was based on


made in usa.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dcsh said:


> made in usa.


...but that doesn't change the fact that it's not offered here


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I had posted this on Facebook over the weekend:

2.0T Road Trip Economy 

I thought some might find this information interesting. 

Just finished 2560 miles from Northern Illinois to Central Florida and return. We had interstate obviously but also several hundred miles of US highway and secondary roads. 

Vehicle was carrying over 1100 lbs of passengers and payload and VW Cross Bars with Yakima Skybox 16 on roof. 

Most interstate was at 74mph. Other roads 5-10 over posted speed. 

Total trip economy was 24.2 mpg. Worst tank was 22.6. Best was 26.9 

Wind had an effect to be sure. One tank the guess-o-meter was reading 28.3 about 1/3 into it but when we turned into the wind we fell to 26 by fill up. 

Guess-o-meter is definitely just a vague reflection on economy and while optimistic it is also not consistent in its error. Any reports not hand calculated are questionable at best. 

Overall very happy with performance. Engine never felt to be straining or lacking in grunt. I noticed the weight when we first left but quickly acclimated to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

ChimneyJim said:


> I had posted this on Facebook over the weekend:
> 
> 2.0T Road Trip Economy
> 
> ...


That is fantastic! How did you find the seat comfort? I find the seats pretty flat in comparison to the Tiguan with the top sport seats.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

captobvious75 said:


> That is fantastic! How did you find the seat comfort? I find the seats pretty flat in comparison to the Tiguan with the top sport seats.


I was fine and I have a fused lumbar spine. My wife was looking for a little lumbar support. The kids were fine. One in each row for personal space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Just did a trip with 4 people, multiple pieces of luggage. I'd say total load was close ~800lb. 80% highway driving ~75mph, then 20% really slow traffic with multiple stop lights. Total drive was about 280 miles. Gussometer was reporting ~ 26.9mpg. As far as how it handled the load, it was great. I was on the highway driving at about 75mph, and I wanted to speed up very quickly to avoid a slow moving vehicle ahead and one to my left to get into the left lane, and pushed the gas. It sprinted to ~90mph very quickly no problems at all despite the load. 

I officially have ~2000 miles on my Atlas now. Lifetime average is ~ 23.1mpg so far.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

jasguild said:


> Any idea why the VW Atlas 2.0T engine (235 hp and 258 lb torgue) only has a tow capacity of 2000 lbs? Is there any reason to think this number will increase if the 2019 or 2020 2.0T comes in AWD??
> 
> As a comparison, the Subaru Ascent with a 2.4T engine (260 hp and 277 lb torque) has 5000 lbs tow capacity


Most likely the cooling system and other components are not set up for extended,continuous heavy loads on the drive-train.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

The seats are very good for long trips we drive 350 miles… No problem and we are used to BMW comfort seats


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

~100 mile trip home after picking up the 2.0T. Going 75-80mph on the freeway.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I'm still holding on to the thought that the 3.6L VR6 will be replaced by the Chinese 2.5L VR6-turbo as a mid to late cycle change.

But, if the 2.0T is good enough for Audi to put it in most trims of the Q7, it should be good enough to have a Haldex coupling attached to it.

or drop the VR6 and put the Golf R motor in, retuned for more torque.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> I'm still holding on to the thought that the 3.6L VR6 will be replaced by the Chinese 2.5L VR6-turbo as a mid to late cycle change.
> 
> But, if the 2.0T is good enough for Audi to put it in most trims of the Q7, it should be good enough to have a Haldex coupling attached to it.
> 
> or drop the VR6 and put the Golf R motor in, retuned for more torque.


Why not the 3.0TFSI motor?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

bajan01 said:


> Why not the 3.0TFSI motor?


That motor is made for longitudinal applications. Even though the engine compartment is huge in the Atlas, the 90-degree V6 will likely be a tight squeeze in a transverse layout. This is why VW has traditionally used narrow angle V6's in the transverse platform. The VR6 was also found in the 1st gen Q7 as its base engine also.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> I'm still holding on to the thought that the 3.6L VR6 will be replaced by the Chinese 2.5L VR6-turbo as a mid to late cycle change..


I’m right there with you. Any news or rumblings on this? I thought I read somewhere that VW has said they’re working on a new V6 turbo for the Arteon. That would be an obvious upgrade for the Atlas.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I find it amusing that the huge Atlas has the same engine as my new Beette 2.0T) tsi pretty funny, anyone want to race??


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

ribbit said:


> I find it amusing that the huge Atlas has the same engine as my new Beette 2.0T) tsi pretty funny, anyone want to race??


It's closer to the Mk7 GTi engine.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ribbit said:


> I find it amusing that the huge Atlas has the same engine as my new Beette 2.0T) tsi pretty funny, anyone want to race??


The current Beetle 2.0T has a detuned Budack cycle engine. The Tiguan has a budack cycle that means more power and torque


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a12436620/volkswagen-budack-cycle-explained/


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

ribbit said:


> I find it amusing that the huge Atlas has the same engine as my new Beette 2.0T) tsi pretty funny, anyone want to race??


Well, the Beetle has the non-MQB 2.0T EA888.3 engine. It’s the bastard engine. The 2.0T (in the Atlas) is the MQB version (GTI engine). Same size turbo, IS20 as the GTI. It’s plenty capable and with my stage 1 (93) ECU calibration I’m more powerful (and Tq) that the V6. I wish they made the 2.0T in AWD (could have been order only). Love this vehicle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^That's the way to do it...Stage 1 93 tune, it's got to be a beast! Just too bad they don't offer in 4Mo...The VR is plenty strong, just not as punch I'm sure as the 2.0. Swap that turbo for the IS38 from the Golf R with accompanying tune...now THAT is the way to go on the Atlas!


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^That's the way to do it...Stage 1 93 tune, it's got to be a beast! Just too bad they don't offer in 4Mo...The VR is plenty strong, just not as punch I'm sure as the 2.0. Swap that turbo for the IS38 from the Golf R with accompanying tune...now THAT is the way to go on the Atlas!


The weak link is the transmission. Friggin Aisin (Japanese) transmission. It’s got some low TQ limits. The IS38 would cause problems. Too much torque. Stage 1 is perfect. I have the turbo inlet and turbo muffler delete (All APR) as well. It’s plenty of power and torque for this huge of a vehicle. I’m not going any further.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Tiguan owner wishes for GTI power*

​


loopless said:


> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-20t-fwd-test-review
> 
> Unless you really need 4WD ( ok those people getting blasted by that Nor-Easter probably do!) then the 2.0T performs like a champ.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Tiguan could use another 40hp


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

MMeachGLI said:


> The weak link is the transmission. Friggin Aisin (Japanese) transmission. It’s got some low TQ limits. The IS38 would cause problems. Too much torque. Stage 1 is perfect. I have the turbo inlet and turbo muffler delete (All APR) as well. It’s plenty of power and torque for this huge of a vehicle. I’m not going any further.


I don't think it is a trani issue and more so a car manufacturer one. The Aisin Trany is used in many other high torque SUV like the Audi's, Land Rover and some others. I believe VW limiting the torque for a bit better MPG. I wouldn't be surprised to some day soon we end up seeing some after market ECU update to u the numbers. Lets hope they do soon.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*2018 Tiguan SE Same boat, Same problems*



MMeachGLI said:


> Well, the Beetle has the non-MQB 2.0T EA888.3 engine. It’s the bastard engine. The 2.0T (in the Atlas) is the MQB version (GTI engine). Same size turbo, IS20 as the GTI. It’s plenty capable and with my stage 1 (93) ECU calibration I’m more powerful (and Tq) that the V6. I wish they made the 2.0T in AWD (could have been order only). Love this vehicle.


I like the tiguan. It's 3/4 version of the Atlas. It would probably respond well to tuning too.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

ebg_51 said:


> I like the tiguan. It's 3/4 version of the Atlas. It would probably respond well to tuning too.


I like the Tiguan. It’s a little small for my family. I’m not sure if someone has a ECU calibration. I would love to see the numbers of someone that has calibrated that ECU.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

MMeachGLI said:


> I like the Tiguan. It’s a little small for my family. I’m not sure if someone has a ECU calibration. I would love to see the numbers of someone that has calibrated that ECU.


Here you go *APR ECU Tuning*


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hfqkhal said:


> Here you go *APR ECU Tuning*


APR doesn't have a tune for the Tiguan, as they have not cracked the security on the budack cycle engine with the MG1 family of ECU's

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Tiguan-APR-flash/page2&highlight=apr+security


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Hfqkhal said:


> Here you go *APR ECU Tuning*


That doesn’t mean the box code is 100% verified. Last time I talked to them they didn’t have the new Tiguan TSI calibrated. You are welcome to contact them and check your box code and double check.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> APR doesn't have a tune for the Tiguan, as they have not cracked the security on the budack cycle engine with the MG1 family of ECU's
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Tiguan-APR-flash/page2&highlight=apr+security


That is from their website following the links when choosing Tiguan.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hfqkhal said:


> That is from their website following the links when choosing Tiguan.


The link I provided, provides the explanation on the website error.


----------



## LGP (Nov 15, 2020)

*2.0T vs 3.6 V6 (tune coming for 3.6 from Unitronic)*

Hi all,

I've been looking at Atlas Cross Sport for the past week, watching YT Videos and reading bunch of threads since joining the forum few days back.

From what I read and watched... power is an issue across both platforms (2.0 & V6) although APR offers a tune for the 2.0 that trim does not have the R Line. 
The alternative would be to get an SEL PREM Non R Line but these are super rare, I've looked nationawide and found only 3-5 vehicles.

Apparently UNITRONIC is coming up with a tune for the 3.6, but not sure on ETA and dyno numbers so I shot an email over and we will wait and see.
getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/atlas-cross-sport-3.6-2020

What is the feedback on both 2.0 and 3.6 Atlas owners? How is the driving experience after few weeks? I understand it isn't a race/performance car but is it boring to drive?
Has anybody got their cars tuned if so how much of a difference did it make?


Thanks


----------



## IPAIDLESS (Apr 22, 2019)

2.0 all day.. CTS BOSS Turbo kit... Plus some bolt-on's, intercooler then tuned... G-Wagons get gaped, it was back forth with an SVR... 

$4500, I did the install... If your not 'handy'' the install might push you over 8k...

Oh Yah,,, I VOID WARRANTYS....

If your really trying to compare 300HP stocks motor in a 7 seater, this might not be for you... It doesn't matter stock. 2 0T is a much better platform to start with, cheaper, easier to work on, so many parts available...

2 0 TSI is one the world's best motor period... It's really a modern piece of art, by far the best tunable motor in any make... It's the crown jewel of VW....

Most Atlas owners are not VW people... If you had a GLI OR GTI OR GOLF R, this question wouldn't exist....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

for towing you really need the V6....


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

For use at high altitude (e.g. Rocky Mountains), the 2.0T is the better engine. It is more powerful and also gets better mileage.

A naturally aspirated engine will lose about 3% power for each 1000 feet elevation. So at 10,000 feet above sea level, the VR6 engine will lose almost 30% of its power output. This loss estimation loses accuracy above about 12,000 feet.
A turbocharged engine will have almost no power loss due to altitude (up to a limit).

:beer:


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

speed51133! said:


> for towing you really need the V6....


If you stay stock 2.0T, yes. If you tune, then 2.0T would be okay. The problem is the 2.0T came FF initially. I think the crosssport is 2.0T AWD as an available option. 

For power (and torque) the limitation is the transmission. You can’t upgrade the engine like the GTI and Golf R. The Atlas uses an Aisin transmission. It’s not a DSG with higher torque limits. Stage 1 ECU tune is okay. Even APR had to limit their Russian APR Atlas. It’s had a stage 3 kit but they had to modify the tune to accommodate the torque limits of the transmission. 

The sound of that VR6 is great though. It’s a great engine too. 

The EA888 Gen3 engine is an awesome engine (2.0T). Amazingly capable.


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

MMeachGLI said:


> If you stay stock 2.0T, yes. If you tune, then 2.0T would be okay. The problem is the 2.0T came FF initially. I think the crosssport is 2.0T AWD as an available option.
> 
> For power (and torque) the limitation is the transmission. You can’t upgrade the engine like the GTI and Golf R. The Atlas uses an Aisin transmission. It’s not a DSG with higher torque limits. Stage 1 ECU tune is okay. Even APR had to limit their Russian APR Atlas. It’s had a stage 3 kit but they had to modify the tune to accommodate the torque limits of the transmission.
> 
> ...



The 2.0 is tunable the 3.6 for all practical purposes is not but if you tow the 3.6 is the only way to go. 

I completely agree, the trans is the limitation but tuning the 2.0 gen 3 engine still yields some nice results. The actual torque limit of the trans really isn't that bad at 450NM the problem is torque limits the TCM/TCU places on the ECU in 1st and 2nd up to around 4000 rpm. I've been searching to find a tcm/tcu reader/writer but to date no one really tunes Aisin TCM's. 

Even so just an ECU tuned 2.0 yields some nice improvements for a large SUV, puts it on par with say an Honda pilot/passport. I've attached my vbox sport numbers for my SEL P AWD 2.0t.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/12Hjiejomq1uISC93300Eckq2VTxKfEaO/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I Have a 2.0T SE, awd cross sport with the APR 93 tune. If you get on it, the car moves pretty good. 319hp and 348tq feels good. I also have an IS38 GTI, ~400hp. Completely different cars, completely different feel, but both are fun to drive with the tune. While it'd be nice to be able to go stage 2 with a downpipe on the Cross sport, I don't know if I'd ever do a bolt on kit even if the transmission could handle it. Stage 1 is great on the CS


----------



## IPAIDLESS (Apr 22, 2019)

Don't get so caught on the numbers... It's like the best eat by date... It's a recommendation, you can still eat the can of beans after they expire...

There was a day when you had to hunt down parts, when there were no web-sites that confirmed fitment... 

As for APR, there not In the transmission business... That '350 number', It's on purpose... I can't see selling toruge converters to Atlas owners being to lukerative... I found mine at an off road store... That's the only thing needed for the trans... I thought the clutch would go quickly but I don't drive the vehicle hard and the gas paddle controller is helping the situation I believe...

There's plenty of vehicles out there with the AWF8F35/45 pushing 500hp... 

So I'm fine with 450 to 500...


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

IPAIDLESS said:


> 2.0 all day.. CTS BOSS Turbo kit... Plus some bolt-on's, intercooler then tuned... G-Wagons get gaped, it was back forth with an SVR...
> 
> $4500, I did the install... If your not 'handy'' the install might push you over 8k...
> 
> ...


i had a fbo k04 2.0t on meth jetta.... fun in car form fk yes!
i didnt think twice about an atlas with a 2L... fk no its an suv. vr6 all day.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

We got a 3.6 awd atlas for a few days when the tdi was getting california neutered. Don't think that thing ever broke 20 mpg and that was not hard driving or strictly city. Pretty disappointing really. So we bought a 2018 2.0t fwd SE for a really good price of $26,500. That car lasted about 15 months before it got totaled from a hail storm. So we got a 2021 2.0t awd SEL for $39,2xx. We live at 7,200 feet of elevation and it only goes up so a turbo is much better than a na 3.6 and it's been averaging 22.5 over the last 1,858 miles. It would be more but the wife can't remember to reset the trip or send me the fill data so I can log it in fuelly. If I need to tow I have my pickup, so therefore it was a no brainer to buy the 2.0t. If you actually had a need to tow somewhat often then get the v6, if you only tow once a year or less then rent a vehicle capable of towing and save on gas all year round.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I live at about 6000 feet above sea level, so the turbocharged engine was the obvious choice for me. I waited until the Atlas 2.0T was available with AWD (yes, we sometimes get snow in the mountains).

If I lived closer to sea level, I would at least consider buying the NA 3.6 VR6. It is capable of towing more, and it has nice harmonics. But the acceleration is slightly worse (at sea level), and the fuel economy is significantly worse. 🤔 

🍺


----------

